# November meet-up



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just starting a new thread to see if we have enough interest to get a few of us together for a meetup of some sort. It has been a while folks! Lets get back into some plant talk!

When?

Where?

Are you up for it?


Jeff E.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

If nobody else can host I can, but here is my disclaimer. The last 1.5 years of so, my operation has seriously downsized and my planted tanks all went to crap. Planning for the auction, I prepared a 75 & a 55 both with CO2 for planting. My 75 is planted with new starter plants and lingering BBA. The 55 has light & filter, but still waiting of a few new parts for the CO2 system. I toasted a solenoid valve! So I guess I'm saying I'm getting more enthusiastic about the hobby again, but don't have any impressive tanks at this time or trimmings to share. It would truly be a plant swap/BS session. I'd probably be a better host for the next gathering.

I'm definitely interested in seeing the group again.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am with you, I keep mostly fish type tanks but I am just starting to play with emersed growth of aquatic aroids. I had an emeresed Crypt tank in the mid 1980s with C. lingua and pontederiifolia and marveled at the beauty of the spathes as they sent up blooms. I am not running any co2 at the moment, I am not sure if my tank and regulators are still good, but I am slowly headed deeper into keeping plants again. 


Speaking of which, does anyone here in Ohio have. H sunset? Other states won't do as there are restrictions about transporting it over state lines. I would like to try some for both emersed and submersed growth.

Klaus


----------

